# Shopping for a Cabinet Table Saw



## rjm727 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am researching cabinet table saws and have narrowed to the Powermatic, Delta or SawStop. I would really like to get the SawStop but ave some reservations because the company has not been in business very long and I think the electronics could be vulnerable to the dust over a period of time. Thoughts?


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

don't overlook Steel City. i don't personally have one, but i know others on the list have been extremely satisfied with their SC Saws and the customer support that goes along with them. Steel City is apparently made up of several ex-Delta engineers/people from when Delta was bought by Black & Decker. i AM shopping for a TS as well and Steel City is on my list.
you may also want to look at Grizzly. they appear to have quite a bit of saw for the money. 
i've hand some hands on experience with the SawStop saw. beautiful saw. it would be at the top of my list if it wasn't outside my budget.
i believe all the electronics are enclosed and 'mostly' impervious to dust, especially if you have a decent dust collection system hooked up to the saw. i'm guessing they will be around for a while since they appear to be doing rather well in schools and some production cabinet shops...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The SawStop is roughly twice the delivered price as the other two. PM has two 10" cabinet saws in the fray...the PM66 is supposedly American made (with some shades of gray) and is an industry stalwart. The PM2000 has more features but is made in Taiwan AFAIK....still gets lots of good feedback for the riving knife, 30" table, built in mobile base and more. The Uni has even grayer roots to "American made". I'd pick the PM66 over the Uni...not sure between the PM66 and PM2000. I'd got with the Canadian made General 650 over the PM66...not sure between the General and PM2000... 

How's that for non-commital?! :laughing:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm new here (just joined today) so my opionion doesn't count but I'll give it anyway. I have a Grizzly G1023SL and really like it. I'm convinced you can get more saw for your money with Grizzly.


----------



## raskgle (Dec 10, 2007)

*sawstop*

I have the sawstop saw, there is no downside to this saw. I am a totaly blind wood worker, when setup is done you get what you set up to get. Well if there is a downside it's price.


rjm727 said:


> I am researching cabinet table saws and have narrowed to the Powermatic, Delta or SawStop. I would really like to get the SawStop but ave some reservations because the company has not been in business very long and I think the electronics could be vulnerable to the dust over a period of time. Thoughts?


----------

